# Gtechniq C5 - Application



## Smart Car Sue (Oct 20, 2008)

I've just applied C5 to my wheels (not the inside face) after giving them a good clean 24 hours ago and today wiping down with Gtechniq panel wipe.

I used it sparingly as shown on the Gtechniq video and seem to have quite a lot left over!! About 2/3.

Do you think I've applied to little and if so can I go over them again?

If all ok how long will the product keep for in the bottle and still be ok to use again ?

Thanks in advance for any help. :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

What size of C5 did you get? Unless you have huge wheels with lots of spokes etc, you will find you don't use much. Also, you'll find you use a bit more for the barrels / backs of the spokes.

As a reference I bought 30ml of Carpro DLUX which is a similar product, and did four 17" ten-spoke wheels on all surfaces, and I had well over half the bottle left over.


----------



## Smart Car Sue (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you Steelghost for your reply.

I use a 15 ml bottle on 4 15" wheels.

I think the way forward is to apply a second coat in a couple of weeks.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm sure a second coat will improve durability, I would definitely do the insides barrels as well, as that's where you cannot (so) easily wash the wheels when they are on the car.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

If you e only done the faces and they're not over completicated that sounds about right.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Smart Car Sue said:


> Thank you Steelghost for your reply.
> 
> I use a 15 ml bottle on 4 15" wheels.
> 
> I think the way forward is to apply a second coat in a couple of weeks.


For whatever reason, I believe Gtechniq don't recommend applying a second coating of C5.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I didn't think that 2 coats of C5 (or C1) was recommended. If the wheels need a bit more protection/gloss then some C2V3 should be sufficient.


----------



## Smart Car Sue (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you for your replies Yellow Dave, Zebra and Organgrinder - very helpful.


----------



## Smart Car Sue (Oct 20, 2008)

I'd love to apply C5 to the backs of the wheels but I haven't a clue how to remove a wheel. My car doesn't even have a Jack just a tyre sealant kit.

I think an extra protection would be good considering my alloys are diamond cut and I understand they are known to have their problems regarding corrosion.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I've just ordered some C5.

Does it come with applicator pads?

If not what should i buy to apply it?


----------



## Smart Car Sue (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes it does come with 4 applicator pads. 

I bought some cheap microfibres cloths from Wilcos because apparently you need to throw away the one you use to wipe down after application. 

Pack of 4 Marigold microfibres for £1.50.


----------



## Raj24v (Aug 24, 2014)

Where's the best place to get the C5 stuff from then?


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

In2detailing right now, 15% off until end of month


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Got mine from detailed clean on eBay for £20.86 delivered

Just ordered 500ml of IPA @ 99% to make my own panel wipe up with distilled water and some APC


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

No need to throw away the microfibre after?
Just wash as normal 

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Soapybubbles said:


> Got mine from detailed clean on eBay for £20.86 delivered
> 
> Just ordered 500ml of IPA @ 99% to make my own panel wipe up with distilled water and some APC


It's going to be all over eBay now!!!

"Soapybubbles Panel wipe with added nano cleaner"
£12.99 for 500ml while stocks last.

Gonz.


----------

